# New P250 Owner which is my first handgun



## Hawk (Jun 26, 2008)

New here, first post. Im not a new shooter, but dont shoot often. I used to be in the military, so I shot a few rounds back then and I also used to be a corrections officer so we had to get qualified every year. Ive always wanted my own gun, and now that my kids are older and only one left in the house I decided to bite the bullet, so to speak. The P250 caught my eye with it versitility. I held it a few times at the gun shop (wish our range had it to shoot) and liked the way it felt. I ordered one off the web after much research and it should be here this weekend. Im excited. I shot a Sig 9mm at the range last weekend, but alas it was not exactly like the P250. Anyway, since this is my first handgun, I am concerened with maintenence. Is there anything special I need to do before shooting it the first time? Any suggestions on mantaining it, hopefully it will come with some instructions/suggestions.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

All new pistols come with instruction manuals. If by some freak chance it does not, SIG will send you one at no charge.

Clean the gun and run a patch or two through the bore. Lube it in accordance with the manual, and head off to the range. 

And let us know how it shoots!


----------



## Hawk (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. Im a noob so what is a patch?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, by the way!

A patch is a small piece of disposable cloth that is pushed through the barrel during cleaning.

http://www.gunaccessories.com/Ox-Yoke/RoundCleaningPatches.asp


----------



## Hawk (Jun 26, 2008)

Cool. I will have to pick some up when I pick my gun up. Besides a safe and ear and eye protection, anything else I need to pick up?


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Hawk said:


> Cool. I will have to pick some up when I pick my gun up. Besides a safe and ear and eye protection, anything else I need to pick up?


Ammo would be good :smt023 and some lube.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

A device called a Boresnake is actually better than patches, if you see one at the shop. http://www.hoppes.com/products/ca_boresnakes.html

You'll need solvent and gun oil. An old toothbrush will work for scrubbing.

A holster is a nice thing to have, but not essential if you aren't going to carry and your range won't allow it.

Some kind of range bag is a good, though you can easily improvise one from a tool bag or whatever you might have at home.

Get targets if your range doesn't sell them.

You'll need ammo.

*Most of all, take an NRA Basic Pistol class. *


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> A device called a Boresnake is actually better than patches, if you see one at the shop. http://www.hoppes.com/products/ca_boresnakes.html
> 
> You'll need solvent and gun oil. An old toothbrush will work for scrubbing.
> 
> ...


+1 to all of the above...

Also add: buy a good set of earmuffs and eyeprotection.


----------



## Hawk (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, yeah, I guess ammo would be good.

I am looking into the Basic Pistol NRA course. It trips me out how much they vary in price for the same course.


----------



## bill5074 (Jun 23, 2008)

I bought my P250 in April and it is the best Sig i have ever owned. Just takes some getting use to the double action. I have had no trouble with mine, and really no problems with the other 5 Sigs that i have. Take good care of it, and it will take good care of you!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hawk (Jun 26, 2008)

Shot it for the first time on Monday!!! Finally was able to get to the range. I grouped shots pretty good and quick. I had one FTE, had to actually take the gun apart to get it out. I was using cheap range ammo. That was on my second clip. I went through the rest of the box and another without incident. One thing I did notice is that when I pull the slide back, it usually stays in place. It did not do that after I shot it. I would have to push up the catch to make it stop open. It would do it like it is suppose to when the clip emptied. Maybe it is suppose to be that way. I took the gun apart last night and cleaned it. I was amazed at all the little places that can get dirty!! I bought a Tac-Force small range bag as well. I found a place (an Airsoft place, nontheless) that had it way cheaper than any place I found online. I must have got the last one, because it is no longer on their site. :mrgreen:

Anyway, I am very happy with my choice. I am going to take a basic pistol course this weekend as well.


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

Hawk said:


> New here, first post. Im not a new shooter, but dont shoot often. I used to be in the military, so I shot a few rounds back then and I also used to be a corrections officer so we had to get qualified every year. Ive always wanted my own gun, and now that my kids are older and only one left in the house I decided to bite the bullet, so to speak. The P250 caught my eye with it versitility. I held it a few times at the gun shop (wish our range had it to shoot) and liked the way it felt. I ordered one off the web after much research and it should be here this weekend. Im excited. I shot a Sig 9mm at the range last weekend, but alas it was not exactly like the P250. Anyway, since this is my first handgun, I am concerened with maintenence. Is there anything special I need to do before shooting it the first time? Any suggestions on mantaining it, hopefully it will come with some instructions/suggestions.


If you'll go to the SIG site you should be able to find a fine video series that they have on their site for field stripping, cleaning, lubing, re-assembling and testing your clean gun. The only variance from it that I would suggest is the boresnake that someone else also suggested - a great $12 -$15 investment. Clean it, lube it and get it to the range! I know that you'll love it. Come on weekend!!!

BTW: Welcome to the forum and congratulations on the addition to the family.
\"doggy:


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

Hawk said:


> Shot it for the first time on Monday!!! Finally was able to get to the range. I grouped shots pretty good and quick. I had one FTE, had to actually take the gun apart to get it out. I was using cheap range ammo. That was on my second clip. I went through the rest of the box and another without incident. One thing I did notice is that when I pull the slide back, it usually stays in place. It did not do that after I shot it. I would have to push up the catch to make it stop open. It would do it like it is suppose to when the clip emptied. Maybe it is suppose to be that way. I took the gun apart last night and cleaned it. I was amazed at all the little places that can get dirty!! I bought a Tac-Force small range bag as well. I found a place (an Airsoft place, nontheless) that had it way cheaper than any place I found online. I must have got the last one, because it is no longer on their site. :mrgreen:
> 
> Anyway, I am very happy with my choice. I am going to take a basic pistol course this weekend as well.


Oops! Responded before seeing this post. Shop well online and instore and you can usually find whatever you're looking for cheaper. Takes a little time but the savings can be invested in more ammo. BTW, your gun has a magazine; not a clip.


----------



## Hawk (Jun 26, 2008)

I was wondering how long it would take for someone to correct my noobness. I dont have it all down, but Im getting there. :mrgreen:

Can someone suggest some good ammo for home protection. I know hollow point. Any brand suggestions?


----------



## Hawk (Jun 26, 2008)

No suggestions on the ammo???

I came across this tonight, dont know if many have seen it or not:

http://www.sigsauer.com/Products/ShowCatalogProductDetails.aspx?categoryid=54&productid=219

P250 in digital camo. Wonder if they will offer the grip by itself?

Also, I looked on the site for the field stripping video for the P250 and could not locate it.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Hawk said:


> hollow point. Any brand


:smt023


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

Hawk said:


> One thing I did notice is that when I pull the slide back, it usually stays in place. It did not do that after I shot it. I would have to push up the catch to make it stop open. It would do it like it is suppose to when the clip emptied. Maybe it is suppose to be that way.


The slide should only lock back when there is an empty magazine in the firearm. If you want it to lock back when there is a magazine with bullets or with no magazine at all you should have to manually push up the catch, or it will just go forward again. Is this what was happening?


----------



## Hawk (Jun 26, 2008)

Yes, so I guess it is normal. I guess when it was brand new, the spring was new and it would catch when I pulled it back. I went to a handgun course at the range on Sat and my son shot 1 box of ammo and then I shot one box of ammo. Twice when the magazine (not clip:mrgreen was empty, it did not lock back. It did not do this when my son was shooting. The instructor said that it could be that my grip wasnt all the way up on the back part of the pistol.


----------



## JagFarlane (Jul 23, 2008)

Hawk said:


> No suggestions on the ammo???
> 
> I came across this tonight, dont know if many have seen it or not:
> 
> ...


This is a note for all new firearms. One of the best practices I've found, is to purchase different brands of ammunition, then take them to the range and test them out. Not only is it fun to shoot all that ammo, but you find what that particular pistol likes to eat. Some prefer Remington, some Winchester, some Federal, etc.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Some pictures of your fine new gun would be nice. :smt023


----------

